# Bleach safe for ACL bottles?



## WesternPA-collector (May 2, 2019)

I was wondering if it is safe to soak or apply bleach to ACL bottles with white lettering that has dirt on it. Since it is so strong I didn't know if it would break down the paint or not. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 2, 2019)

You could always try it with a broken bottle or one that you don't care about to see what happens.  I suspect that the paint would break down or fade, but can't say for certain.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 2, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> You could always try it with a broken bottle or one that you don't care about to see what happens.  I suspect that the paint would break down or fade, but can't say for certain.


Good idea. I will try that on an old Mountain Dew ACL that I don't really care about and is faded anyhow.


----------



## carling (May 4, 2019)

I wouldn't do it.  I found some ACL milk bottles in an abandoned house attic.  I put them in a tub of water with bleach added to sterilize and soak the disgusting urine/crap that was inside the bottles due to mice/rats using them for homes over the years.  The ACL's disappeared.  It really sucked, they were nice graphic ACL's.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 4, 2019)

carling said:


> I wouldn't do it.  I found some ACL milk bottles in an abandoned house attic.  I put them in a tub of water with bleach added to sterilize and soak the disgusting urine/crap that was inside the bottles due to mice/rats using them for homes over the years.  The ACL's disappeared.  It really sucked, they were nice graphic ACL's.


Thanks for the warning. Sorry about your bottles. After hearing that I think I'll stick to vinegar.


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2019)

Vinegar with Lemon Juice works, it's basically Citrus Acid. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2019)

I usually use & prefer Oxalic Acid though. Pics of before & after. LEON.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (May 8, 2019)

What is the mixture that you use? Oxalic acid  & water? Thanks.


----------



## loydstakes (May 8, 2019)

I'm needing help to find out about how old Tournades Bouquet bottle. Its 2 1/2 inches tall by about 1 inch wide at the base. Aqua glass.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

foxfirerodandgun said:


> What is the mixture that you use? Oxalic acid  & water? Thanks.




About 1 tablespoon per gallon but it all depends on many factors. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

loydstakes said:


> I'm needing help to find out about how old Tournades Bouquet bottle. Its 2 1/2 inches tall by about 1 inch wide at the base. Aqua glass.




Maybe post that Question in another Category like "WHAT IS IT after 1900" or "General Chat about Bottles" Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (May 15, 2019)

I like barkeepers friend powder on a sponge works great really cleans them and haven't had any issues with label's so far.


----------



## Ken_Riser (May 22, 2019)

Bottledigger52 said:


> I like barkeepers friend powder on a sponge works great really cleans them and haven't had any issues with label's so far.


Yu guys won't the bottle to look like mine well I keep telling all get a gempolisher it's not what Yu think go to a rock shop or gems ask them to show you some old bottles that have been hydrostatically cleaned to hats it Yu put this chemicle in the little cooker it simply is a dish like thing u put chemicle in and bottle takes awhile but wait and see static electricity so Sparks fly out of this wild ass boiling looks like if Yu stick your finger in it it would be like sticking it into a volcano but guess what wrong it's hopelessly harmless Yu can put your whole hand in it while it's statically cleaning to hose bottle will glisten like diamonds call wendles rock or gem shop bartlesvile Oklahoma it's a gem bottle anything shop she if she remembers me her dad and I were friends deceased now she will prob have some of my bottles I'm sure and explain the bottle or actually gem polisher rem not a sand blaster chemically boils the bottles clean bystatic Ed electricity it wild to watch it's scary but Yu can put ya hand in it best bottles Yu ever seen 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave-gil (Sep 28, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> About 1 tablespoon per gallon but it all depends on many factors. LEON.


Is there any risk to the 1 tablespoon per gallon mixture?
I just acquired a hard to find ACL bottle for a friend and it would be horrible if I ate the paint off!

Is this a wipe or a soak for a time period? 

The bottle I have is not nearly as bad as the ones you successfully cleaned (very impressive) but it has some bad areas on the paint that I hope to clean up.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 30, 2019)

Dave-gil said:


> Is there any risk to the 1 tablespoon per gallon mixture?
> I just acquired a hard to find ACL bottle for a friend and it would be horrible if I ate the paint off!
> 
> Is this a wipe or a soak for a time period?
> ...




Try it on a bottle that you don't care about first. Be very careful with bleach. It has a tendency to make bright colors look dull, on anything!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Try a white foam miracle sponge. I get them from the dollar store. Never scratched or damaged acl's or tins. I used this method on a bandaid tin i got in a garage sale. I got for 5 dollars. It did not come wuth the jigsaw blades it was being used to hold. I think it is 50'.


----------



## Lunick (Jun 23, 2020)

carling said:


> I wouldn't do it.  I found some ACL milk bottles in an abandoned house attic.  I put them in a tub of water with bleach added to sterilize and soak the disgusting urine/crap that was inside the bottles due to mice/rats using them for homes over the years.  The ACL's disappeared.  It really sucked, they were nice graphic ACL's.


just new here can  you tell me what acl stands for


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 23, 2020)

ACL,s are the lettering on this bottle


----------

